# Ultimate Offshore Boat



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

I am looking for opinions on what ya'll on the bluewater board consider to be your ultimate boat for offshore. Before we get too wide spread the criteria are 
1. Outboard
2. Beam no more than 12'( all I can get in my boathouse)
3. No heavier than 20,000lb (my sling capacity)
4. No longer than 42 (length of my current boat which is a Donzi 38 ZSF which I know I can get in and out of my slip)

Right now I am looking heavily at Yellowfin 42 w/trip 350's and 42 Invincible WA same engines. My goals are to have a boat that can reach the furthest floater (Perdido or Gunnison) out of Galveston.

Any and all comments, criticisms and ideas are welcome. Price is not a concern. Hope to get some response. Thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If price is not an issue, why restrict yourself?

For what you will pay for a big outboard you can get a really nice Convertible Sport fisher.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You have picked the two cadillacs right there. Other options might be Seahunter , 39 contender, or SeaVee.



blastcote said:


> I am looking for opinions on what ya'll on the bluewater board consider to be your ultimate boat for offshore. Before we get too wide spread the criteria are
> 1. Outboard
> 2. Beam no more than 12'( all I can get in my boathouse)
> 3. No heavier than 20,000lb (my sling capacity)
> ...


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydra Sports builds a solid boat. It isn't the big name that Yellowfin or Invincible is, but a Hydra Sports is nothing to sneeze at either. They do build a 42' center console powered with quad 350s.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Freeman 40' all the way (if it'll fit)


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^ 40 Freeman or the 41 Sea Hunter


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*Boat*

With an unlimited budget, I would go for the largest boat that meets your criteria. My choice would be the 42 Yellowfin. It can be equipped with a generator and a/c for those two 6 1/2 foot bunks inside the console. I bet those two bunks would be nice on those real long trips where you might wanna just cool down or get a power nap.

The 39 Yellowfin is pretty slick also. 11 foot beam and no bunks, but probably drinks a lot less fuel. But with unlimited budget, who cares about fuel burn? Go for the 42 YF.

Have fun picking it out.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

A sport fisher wont fit in my side yard. I want to keep it close.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Seen a video tour of the 42 WA it is a hard boat to beat. They said a new cabin option with 4 bunks instead of 2 will be available or may already be available that would be the perfect 2-4 day boat! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

42 Yellowfin. Definitely can't go wrong there.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Was going to say SeaVee 430 fish around. But too much beam. That is one amazing boat.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Freeman 37 but sea trial everything in your price range/size then pick the boat that most fit your style of fishing. Plenty of nice boats out there choose from.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

x2 on the HS


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

The two you named and 37 freeman as stated would be the 3 I would test drive if $ was not an object. If planning mostly overnighters or even possible double overnighter I would look hard at the 42 yf since it has 2 beds and I think a shower. Nice to still have all the fishing room and fish boxes of CC but small place to clean up and nap in AC like a cuddly cabin, best of bothe worlds.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Freeman 40


----------



## just lucky (Mar 4, 2010)

YF 42 is a beautiful boat but honestly probably won't have the range you are looking for. They only seem to get around 0.60 to 0.70 mpg loaded in real world conditions. Even carrying 600 gallons that will leave you far short of the range you are looking for. 

Sound like you're looking for a boat with an honest 600 mile range, to be able to fish 200 miles offshore. Not many outboard boats have that range. Freeman 37 would be the only boat I would look at if you want that range. A YF 36 actually has better range with 525 gallons than a 42 

For comparison. Our Freeman 29vh is the new stepped hull. Gets a real 2mpg at cruise in real conditions offshore loaded at under 35 mph. With 250 gallons in deck I have a 500 mile range.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Would look at 41 Seahunter the console you can put ac shower and bed still roomy...and they are tanks but the might be gettin pretty close to your beam width....also don't over look customer service we didn't buy our Seahunter from factory, but you couldn't tell that with the way Eddie and people at Seahunter have treated us.... They get an a+ in area for sure


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

I am for sure putting Freeman on the short list.

A lot of you may wonder why I am not considering a Sport Fisher. Just consider that for $600k you can get a totally tricked CC. Where as in sport fisher that gets you a late 80's or 90's maybe repowered boat. I like to know that every wire, hose, screw ECT, is going to hold for several years to come, not always wondering what will fail next.

What I would like to hear is how any of you that have been on the boats I am interested in feel the ride is in crappy seas, I am not talking 8 footers but marginal days 4 foot short period days.

Appreciate the response so far keep it coming.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Boat*

Day trips or 1,2,3 day overnighters?


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

42' yellowfin is definitely the way way to go. Call Chris Crocker at tsf 2817873783


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Your are in your mid 50's. How long are you going to want a CC? Cold AC, beds, and showers will soon outweigh the need for speed. That price range will get you a whole lot of newer sportfish express or convertibles.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

The 42' YF has A/C Vbirth an a full head..
$600k will get a nice New One ...
The 39' YF is Bad to The Bone ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Freeman 40


The F40 was a cold mold and The Freeman 37vh is the new F40.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can tell you how a Freeman 37 ride once it be deliver later this year or early 2015. It's going to have twins and it's not going be Mercury or Yamaha. But I have couple charter on a Freeeman 37 in August and September.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

I know where to get Yellowfins I bought a new Yellowfin 24 last week from Chris at TSY. Would still like to hear some first hand offshore experiences on all models. 

And yes I am 54 but have been on quite a few trips on large sport fishers on overnights and would prefer a quick out and back as opposed to 36+ hour trips. If you can leave at 4pm reach floaters before dark fish till the bite quits or daylight, bottom fish till noon, home by 4, that's not a bad 24 hours.


----------



## Tiagra (Sep 10, 2005)

You should really look at slightly used cabo 38 or 40 you can get some nice used buts that are 2 or 3 years old and sense the are a Cabo fit and finish is bar none. I fished regularly out 100 miles in the 38. It sleeps 6 AC will freeze you and set up todo what you are sawing. Only issue you will have to slow boat out until you burn your blater out that's gets you there then you have 425 gallons to stay the 2 days. Then slow boat back to know marlin spots fish until your done them pick an run 25 knot cruse to get you back a bit quicker. On long trips a hot shower, hot meal, and a cold bed does wonders for You. 2 or 3 days bounce around the hot gulf in a big cc is for the young guns.


----------



## Tiagra (Sep 10, 2005)

For got this one I fished on one for a few days in FL and liked it we 4 sleep on the boat 2 night very comfortable. Express 370 37' Express Cabin. From what I remember they were close to the cabo price.

Fished a 35 scout last year and it's a nice boat fit in finish is on par with Cabo.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Check out the Smith 45.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Ultimate in my opinion*

42' invincible walkaround with trip 557s


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Freeman quad 300's, like shockwave awesome boat saw it in Venice.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nortech 392 Superfish - they also make a 390 with a small walkaround feature with a bed - my other selection is the 42 Invincible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

*Don Smith*



Bird said:


> Check out the Smith 45.


 second that.. We fished Shaynes Don Smith for a while. tough as nails, great ride,twin diesels, has gen and A/C, great range. funny looking but caught a bunch o fish..


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Hydra Sports builds a solid boat. It isn't the big name that Yellowfin or Invincible is, but a Hydra Sports is nothing to sneeze at either. They do build a 42' center console powered with quad 350s.


A 42' HS will fuel in it will be way over 20K lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

When I said price is not an issue I was talking production boats. Found a Don Smith for $925,000 that is too much for a CC


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Nor Tech looks nice but only 10' beam too narrow. And ya'll are right Hydra Sport 42 too heavy. Anything with 557's too much $ I think over a 100k per motor.


----------



## Jordanv1 (May 2, 2013)

*Ultimate fishing machine*

42 invincible or 41 sea hunter 
Also look at contenders 40 express that would be a good choice

http://contenderoffshore.com/thefleet.php?bid=18&sec=Photo Gallery#list


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

blastcote said:


> Nor Tech looks nice but only 10' beam too narrow. And ya'll are right Hydra Sport 42 too heavy. Anything with 557's too much $ I think over a 100k per motor.


I thought that too, they must measure differently. My 38 Fountain is listed at 10'6'' wide & you can put my boat inside the Nortech.

The 557s lists for a shade over 70K each, still too much IMO.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

blastcote said:


> Nor Tech looks nice but only 10' beam too narrow. And ya'll are right Hydra Sport 42 too heavy. Anything with 557's too much $ I think over a 100k per motor.


10' beam and 39' length. Rock and Roll!!!!!


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

blastcote said:


> I am for sure putting Freeman on the short list.
> 
> A lot of you may wonder why I am not considering a Sport Fisher. Just consider that for $600k you can get a totally tricked CC. Where as in sport fisher that gets you a late 80's or 90's maybe repowered boat. I like to know that every wire, hose, screw ECT, is going to hold for several years to come, not always wondering what will fail next.
> 
> ...


The Freeman rides like a Caddilac. Make the trip to Venice and fish out of Billy's. You'll order yours the moment you get back to the dock.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Yellowfin moved the console 22 inches forward on the last few 42's they built which helps to solve some of the issues with excessive bow rise, very slow holeshot, and the need for high speeds to stay on plane that plagued the older boats with trip 350's. The 36yf with trip 300's is the best riding and best fishing boat yellowfin makes. Bigger isn't always better...


Scott


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Only thing i had against the freeman was when it was 1-2 rollers you felt like you were still in 2-3s with the up and down motion....i imagine it handles like a dream in chop but i wasnt impressed with it on the rollers, but 95% of the time its a chop in the gulf


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

42 Yellowfin is a beautiful boat.Boston Whaler is coming with a 42 in the very near future also.Saw some preliminary sketches a few months ago and it looked very impressive.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. Right now still down to Invincible, Yellowfin, Freeman, and now Bahama.

So keep the info coming, not in a hurry.

Duke PM me your opinion please.


----------



## OnlyFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Bahama boats are basically the same as Venture, Venture went under, but i have heard that American yachts bought them and and going to build them. The boat is pretty sweet. Fast holds lots of fuel, tons of room and if American yachts builds them i bet you can customize. my 2 cents


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

blastcote said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Right now still down to Invincible, Yellowfin, Freeman, and now Bahama.
> 
> So keep the info coming, not in a hurry.
> 
> Duke PM me your opinion please.


I forgot Jupiter. They make a clean ride along with SeaVee, but you probably want something wider and slower. :spineyes:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Comfort*

To extend your fishing life, go with conveniences - my next boat will have AC, a shower and a very comfortable ride. Speed is no longer a priority. With the comforts I will have, I can slow boat out to deep water, stay a few days, catch a boatload of fish and feel refreshed when I return.



Pattillo said:


> Your are in your mid 50's. How long are you going to want a CC? Cold AC, beds, and showers will soon outweigh the need for speed. That price range will get you a whole lot of newer sportfish express or convertibles.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Now the list is:

Yellowfin
Freeman
Invincible
Sea Vee
Bahama
Sea Hunter 

Any actual rides on these boats please share.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Pattillo said:


> Your are in your mid 50's. How long are you going to want a CC? Cold AC, beds, and showers will soon outweigh the need for speed. That price range will get you a whole lot of newer sportfish express or convertibles.


Oh hell, I just turned 40 and I couldn't agree more! Love my Seahunter though!


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

mredman said:


> To extend your fishing life, go with conveniences - my next boat will have AC, a shower and a very comfortable ride. Speed is no longer a priority. With the comforts I will have, I can slow boat out to deep water, stay a few days, catch a boatload of fish and feel refreshed when I return.


Right on right on. AC 120 miles out rules. And a comfy bed in a dark stateroom.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

BIL owned a 34' venture , I ran it several times, from FLa, and even to the Bahamas and back. It was a solid boat, no issues, had the upper station as well.

Now, that being said I also ran a 34 yellowfin , on the same day as the venture.

I would take the yelowfin , hands down....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

blastcote said:


> Now the list is:
> 
> Yellowfin
> Freeman
> ...


also may want to look at Intrepid


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I would definitely look at xcelerator boat works. They buld very very high quality customs. Google the xcelerator Greg biffle build.

Here's the same hull as the biffle boat minus the wild paint and some other custom touches. Some very innovative stuff on these boats.

http://www.galatiyachts.com/yacht-b...5/36-FT/ENROUTE-FLORIDA-NC-US/details-4567555


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

I would check out Winter Custom Yachts as well. Based on your criteria and budget, I would build a 37-40 Center console with diesel power, and teak it out like a pimp.

http://www.wintercustomyachts.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruthless53 said:


> I would definitely look at xcelerator boat works. They buld very very high quality customs. Google the xcelerator Greg biffle build.
> 
> Here's the same hull as the biffle boat minus the wild paint and some other custom touches. Some very innovative stuff on these boats.
> 
> http://www.galatiyachts.com/yacht-b...5/36-FT/ENROUTE-FLORIDA-NC-US/details-4567555


Simply an amazing boat!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ruthless53 said:


> I would definitely look at xcelerator boat works. They buld very very high quality customs. Google the xcelerator Greg biffle build.
> 
> Here's the same hull as the biffle boat minus the wild paint and some other custom touches. Some very innovative stuff on these boats.
> 
> http://www.galatiyachts.com/yacht-b...5/36-FT/ENROUTE-FLORIDA-NC-US/details-4567555


That ride is sick!!


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

WestEnd1 said:


> That ride is sick!!


That boat is D O P E - I wonder how it rides.. looks a little skinny on the berth


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

reelfast said:


> That boat is D O P E - I wonder how it rides.. looks a little skinny on the berth


Beam is 10'6" and displacement is 17k lbs so I'd think it should ride well.

Check out the Garmin mounted on the T-top. It's coupled to the ones in dash and the thought was so when your bottom fishing in the pit you can see the sounder they also have had it hooked up to a troll cam so they could see bites real time. Genius IMO!






!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Also there is that 42ft metal shark for sale at surfside marina. That's a nice solid aluminum boat and has some nice seats. It also has quad 300s


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Come ride in the sea hunter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

This express would fit great. 
http://contenderoffshore.com/thefleet.php?bid=18


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be interested to hear why that is the first time Contender has been mentioned?


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> This express would fit great.
> http://contenderoffshore.com/thefleet.php?bid=18


That's (probably) my next boat. I like the comfort of an express.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

blastcote said:


> I would be interested to hear why that is the first time Contender has been mentioned?


It's not, it's been mentioned a few times.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Jusr reread the entire thread Drilher was the first mention of Contender. 

While I understand the desire to have a cabin and Ac/shower, my boat now has that as well as a generator, NO ONE ever goes in there. In boats of this size unless it is dead calm the forward part of the boat is hell. Mine self destructs everytime I go offshore. I am interested in boats that can get me out there and back quickly. I regularly fish A Bertram 54, on overnights I am up all night as we take shifts watching the boat so regardless I am up all night. On 48 hours trips I finally get a couple hours. That is my need for speed out and back just looking for a little smoother ride.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I understand completely !!!! 
So many nights on 30-40 foot very nice various sportfisherman . Hard to sleep unless it's just dead calm. What helps is a slow idle into the seas , all night, then some poor bastage is awake all night driving the boat. 

Here's the answer, we all pitch in and buy a decommissioned barge , or oil platform, for a dollar . That's about what they go for. It's turned into a hotel, with docks, and food , and fuel, bait, ice , 100 miles offshore. Get out there in your own boat, a ferry service, or chopper out in 45 minutes.
This has been done, off Florida . Called fishermans paradise.


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.jaguarmarine.com/35openfish.htm

This would be close to a 100 mph boat with 350 v-rods on the back. Reminds me of the Cobra catamarans they built in the 90s.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

blastcote said:


> Jusr reread the entire thread Drilher was the first mention of Contender.
> 
> While I understand the desire to have a cabin and Ac/shower, my boat now has that as well as a generator, NO ONE ever goes in there. In boats of this size unless it is dead calm the forward part of the boat is hell. Mine self destructs everytime I go offshore. I am interested in boats that can get me out there and back quickly. I regularly fish A Bertram 54, on overnights I am up all night as we take shifts watching the boat so regardless I am up all night. On 48 hours trips I finally get a couple hours. That is my need for speed out and back just looking for a little smoother ride.


As usual when you ask a question on a internet forum you get dozens of answers from all over the map. Mostly 3rd hand information or worse yet guys just repeating stuff they read on the internet.

For what it sounds like you want (if money isn't a consideration) you need to look at the 36 yellowfin, 33 or 37 freeman(both with trip 300s), 35 or 39 contender, 36 or 42 invincible, and the 39 seavee if you aren't as concerned about speed. Another one to consider is the 38 fountain - not the best interior fishing layout but an awesome ride and fast as hell.

What ever you do it's probably a good idea to stay away from f350 yamahas. Actually I would not put anything on a new boat except f300 v6 yamahas.

Capt. Scott King


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

blastcote said:


> Jusr reread the entire thread Drilher was the first mention of Contender.
> 
> While I understand the desire to have a cabin and Ac/shower, my boat now has that as well as a generator, NO ONE ever goes in there. In boats of this size unless it is dead calm the forward part of the boat is hell. Mine self destructs everytime I go offshore. I am interested in boats that can get me out there and back quickly. I regularly fish A Bertram 54, on overnights I am up all night as we take shifts watching the boat so regardless I am up all night. On 48 hours trips I finally get a couple hours. That is my need for speed out and back just looking for a little smoother ride.


Read it again.....attention to detail.....I'll bet you what ever amount of money you want to lose its not the first lol all nice boats, enjoy the shopping


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

James Howell said:


> You have picked the two cadillacs right there. Other options might be Seahunter , 39 contender, or SeaVee.


I'll save you the read... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:biggrin:

That's not the only time mentioned, a good choice! Fish before you buy!


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

luna sea II said:


> As usual when you ask a question on a internet forum you get dozens of answers from all over the map. Mostly 3rd hand information or worse yet guys just repeating stuff they read on the internet.
> 
> For what it sounds like you want (if money isn't a consideration) you need to look at the 36 yellowfin, 33 or 37 freeman(both with trip 300s), 35 or 39 contender, 36 or 42 invincible, and the 39 seavee if you aren't as concerned about speed. Another one to consider is the 38 fountain - not the best interior fishing layout but an awesome ride and fast as hell.
> 
> ...


I guess the 38 Fountain does ride pretty good :cheers:

However, owning a Fountain requires several pieces of gold jewelry & a Don Johnson replica sports coat.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

It'd be great if i had the dough to worry about such things....lol. 

I believe this here is whatcha call a "1st world problem". haha!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

luna sea II said:


> As usual when you ask a question on a internet forum you get dozens of answers from all over the map. Mostly 3rd hand information or worse yet guys just repeating stuff they read on the internet.
> 
> For what it sounds like you want (if money isn't a consideration) you need to look at the 36 yellowfin, 33 or 37 freeman(both with trip 300s), 35 or 39 contender, 36 or 42 invincible, and the 39 seavee if you aren't as concerned about speed. Another one to consider is the 38 fountain - not the best interior fishing layout but an awesome ride and fast as hell.
> 
> ...


Just suggested a sport fisher that might fit his need. Don't get the calling me out part


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

On the engine thing do Yamaha 350's have an issue? And I don't understand why many of the mentioned boats will offer quad 350 Merc and Yamaha, Trip 350 Yamaha but NEVER trip Verado 350's. Can anyone enlighten me on that? I know that Verado 350"s come from Mercury Racing not just plain Mercury, is it a warranty issue?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*Just throwing another one out there for ya*

http://www.oceanmasterboats.com/ Been around for decades!!! Read the testimonies... The 33'6" is one bad puppy and will handle the Gulf Like No other... We used to run to the gardens and back in one day for an afternoon trip before they ever came out with all the new Quick Pony Engines! IMO, If I had the $$$ I would be all over this beast!!!

On another note you don't see anyone or any other websites with any testimonials! Do ya? FYI the first one ever built in 75' is still on the water today!!!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

blastcote said:


> On the engine thing do Yamaha 350's have an issue? And I don't understand why many of the mentioned boats will offer quad 350 Merc and Yamaha, Trip 350 Yamaha but NEVER trip Verado 350's. Can anyone enlighten me on that? I know that Verado 350"s come from Mercury Racing not just plain Mercury, is it a warranty issue?


I don't have an answer to your question, but I did see you mentioned Mercury Racing. When I had my Opti's Mercury Racing warranty and parts got absorbed into Mercury. In the past if you had something from Racing you dealt directly with that group for parts and warranty. Today, you're just another Mercury customer. That was a huge disappointment as the guys in the Racing division are passionate and knew what customer service meant.
Just another data point to consider as you sort through your options.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

blastcote said:


> On the engine thing do Yamaha 350's have an issue? And I don't understand why many of the mentioned boats will offer quad 350 Merc and Yamaha, Trip 350 Yamaha but NEVER trip Verado 350's. Can anyone enlighten me on that? I know that Verado 350"s come from Mercury Racing not just plain Mercury, is it a warranty issue?


Only 3 years warranty (2+1) available on Verado 350s - & I believe up to 7 year warranty on the 300s Verados.

The Yamaha 350 had the flywheel issue, but Yamaha was covering this even out of warranty.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Blastcote - sounds like you need to PM Bill Platt (Papotanic)... He has had the big Contenders, Invincible, and now the 37' Sea Hunter (just got it)... Not quite 40ft'ers but can give you info in the 33-37ft range...

T-BONE


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

350hp Verados require 91 octane? Just throwing it out there for the op. Dunno op plans for storage: dry stack vs trailering.


----------



## ma1204 (Jul 23, 2011)

39 YF with Yammies if all your gonna do is fish her. 40-42 have a few amenities the ladies would enjoy. So if your wife and kids are going to partake in the fun you mind as well go with the 40-42. There is one thing about the YF's you might wanna be aware of. Do not plan on fighting a fish around the bow of this boat. The gunnels are tall and the pulpit will get in the way of you trying to get your rod around it. Between the large anchor rope storage box and bow platform there is just no way to fight a big fish around the bow. Been there done that. Of course if your really tall and have stretch armstrong arms then is shouldn't be an issue. The ride is awesome but the cockpit area is a little small for the size of the boats. Tons of storage and plenty of room for big screen electronics. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

I know this almost like beating a dead horse. All the fore mentioned boats would be any of my dream boats, but since money isn't an issue, there's no reason you can't be too picky in choosing. I just wanted to throw two more names out there that some know or may not know. Cape Horn makes a 36 that isn't as fancy as some, but is really just made to fish and that's it. Everglades makes a 35 that has the fit and finish that others don't. I have a 26ft Everglades so I can attest to it's value. Just do me a favor and post pics of the sled when you get it, because I'm sure that's gonna be one hell of boat.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

blastcote said:


> I would be interested to hear why that is the first time Contender has been mentioned?


Because its a P.O.S. compared to what he can afford


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know you said outboard, but the IPS 39 seavee can be trailered and lift stored....


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

The Sea Vee 39 IPS was one of the first boats I considered and have not ruled it out. However the first thing Sea Vee told me was 10 month delivery on those.


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

reelfast said:


> Because its a P.O.S. compared to what he can afford


Reel fast- Have you ever been on a contender? obviously not. I would say the 35t with 550 plus mile range, fish box you could put 3 bodies in, dry ride, no step in floor, storage, and double live well should make it at the top of any list. Just my thoughts,


----------



## TXMKM (Feb 4, 2012)

This might fit the bill. 85mph in a boat with a 12' beam and enough fuel to run to Cuba and buy your own cigars! My 36 is pretty tough...I could only imagine what this hog could do. Pm me if you have any questions about yf, I'll do my best to help.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

is a/c and a place to lay down important? OR is it all fishing all the time?


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

blastcote said:


> The Sea Vee 39 IPS was one of the first boats I considered and have not ruled it out. However the first thing Sea Vee told me was 10 month delivery on those.


Freeman will be 12+ months too. I decided to repower/update my Fountain instead of waiting on a new build.

I'd like the layout of a Contender, the rigging/lines of a Yellowfin & the speed/efficiency/ride of my 38 Fountain.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

sureshot840 said:


> Freeman will be 12+ months too. I decided to repower/update my Fountain instead of waiting on a new build.
> 
> I'd like the layout of a Contender, the rigging/lines of a Yellowfin & the speed/efficiency/ride of my 38 Fountain.


then you want a 41 bahama


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

How dry would a Bahama be in our gulf chop without any flare?


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

phillimj said:


> Reel fast- Have you ever been on a contender? obviously not. I would say the 35t with 550 plus mile range, fish box you could put 3 bodies in, dry ride, no step in floor, storage, and double live well should make it at the top of any list. Just my thoughts,


Indeed I have. I wasn't very impressed considering the price.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

reelfast said:


> Indeed I have. I wasn't very impressed considering the price.[/QUOT
> 
> So what did ya end up buying?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

bluewatertx said:


> http://www.jaguarmarine.com/35openfish.htm
> 
> This would be close to a 100 mph boat with 350 v-rods on the back. Reminds me of the Cobra catamarans they built in the 90s.


The Cobra was my dream boat in the 90's. My dad and I almost went for the tour. When I bought my SeaCraft they had one...owned by Texan upper management...at one dealer I was visiting. Sure wanted to take ride in it, but didn't get to.

When I looked at the Cobra, I noticed the interior was small for the length. You can see the same thing in the picture of the Jaguar site.

Still would give them some thought if I was in the market for a new ride. I hate slow boating!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

reelfast said:


> Indeed I have. I wasn't very impressed considering the price.


I think a lot of people got caught up in the Contender hype back in the day. When I found out about the negative trim wedges to get the boat to ride right...scratched them off the list.

Ended up with a P.O.S. boat any way, so I wasn't so smart.

Now mind you that was in the late 90's, so I'm sure Contender resolved that trim issue long ago.

Just adding a little useless trivia to the thread...:work:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Every boat is a P.O.S,,,, some just smell a bit more than others lol. A lot of nice boats on the thread, some I'd never own, some I wouldn't mind. I think once you fish enough, there's not a best boat, just one that suits your needs best. 
For instance, for my boat, I love the fishing platform, can't be beat. I have fish box and storage for days. Big live wells, large ttop, plenty of rod holders and enough fuel to run where ever I want. 

I wish it was stepped, more fuel efficient. Had bigger area for bigger screens and rod holders along the console. Other than that, I'm happy with it.
I like the 39st. I also like the sea hunter. You have to be 8ft tall to fish the front of a large YF. But sure does have some sweet lines and fuel efficient. 
As far as not having a bow flare, in our chop with the right wind the crew will get wet. I always drive so I never get wet, I can't complain. 
I saw a beautiful sea hunter out with baby blue hull and white yams, white powder coat top. Looked good. 

Make a trip to the upcoming tournaments and you'll get to see the majority of the boats mentioned. Good start.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Captn C said:


> I think a lot of people got caught up in the Contender hype back in the day. When I found out about the negative trim wedges to get the boat to ride right...scratched them off the list.
> 
> Ended up with a P.O.S. boat any way, so I wasn't so smart.
> 
> ...


That was my general feeling - it was a 1996 model and it was 1999 when I fished out of it. I thought it was a rough riding and wet S.O.B.

Now with soooo many newer options its looks like Contender hasn't "stepped up their game".

Sorry for pissssin off the contender owners here. I wouldnt buy one personally. That's just my humble opinion. To each their own.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

reelfast said:


> That was my general feeling - it was a 1996 model and it was 1999 when I fished out of it. I thought it was a rough riding and wet S.O.B.
> 
> Now with soooo many newer options its looks like Contender hasn't "stepped up their game".
> 
> Sorry for pissssin off the contender owners here. I wouldnt buy one personally. That's just my humble opinion. To each their own.


Contender is undoubtedly the biggest player at Surfside Marina. All others can follow along and say whatever


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

dinmax82 said:


> Contender is undoubtedly the biggest player at Surfside Marina. All others can follow along and say whatever


 I don't think we were slamming the Contender line. But there have been a few drop from the Contender following...Papotanic and Whos Your Daddy are a couple who come to mind right off the bat...I certainly don't want to make it sound like I "know why", but they did.

They were/are very well made boats, certainly a lot better than mine...but they are not quite the top tier they once were. Personally I think they build a better boat now than they did when their popularity was at it's peak.

If my memory serves me...Contender was built originally in Florida and designed to be run in those waters. We have a little different water to make the boat perform in and it's my opinion why it had ride issues here that it didn't in Florida.

My boat rode/rides really good on our side of the gulf. It was designed in Florida too...I just wish the guys who built Contender's built my boat...

I'd be happy to follow a Contender...be happy to have one follow me! LOL


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Going to be taking a lot of boat rides before I make a decision. May end up ordering a new boat and in the wait for delivery buy a used something to tide me over. While I sell my Donzi.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I spoke with Mark (Whos Your Daddy) he said his new to him Yellowfin ride was a big improvement. He said it handled some rough conditions with ease. He ran it some last weekend...

I went to their web site this morning....wow...nice line of boats. I know it's a lot of sales pitch and all...but I'm wanting one more so than ever!. Their new 29' (30' couple inches) claims some nice economy numbers....something that's still important to me. 

Run hard when it flat...but leave in the barn on rough days! LOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

He went from a 31/twins to a 36/trips....it better ride a whole lot better! The YF does get some nice fuel economy. The steps make a difference. And I'm with you on the rough days, I'll watch some TV and save my knees and back for another day!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

blastcote said:


> Going to be taking a lot of boat rides before I make a decision. May end up ordering a new boat and in the wait for delivery buy a used something to tide me over. While I sell my Donzi.


Good luck with the search! Post up what ya end up getting.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The 36 with trip 250s or 300s gets pretty decent fuel economy. The 42, not so much.



sea sick said:


> He went from a 31/twins to a 36/trips....it better ride a whole lot better! The YF does get some nice fuel economy. The steps make a difference. And I'm with you on the rough days, I'll watch some TV and save my knees and back for another day!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> He went from a 31/twins to a 36/trips....it better ride a whole lot better! The YF does get some nice fuel economy. The steps make a difference. And I'm with you on the rough days, I'll watch some TV and save my knees and back for another day!


 The 31 is something 32 feet or 33 feet. I'm pretty sure Contender gives you a bit more boat than they are listed at. He was saying he expects one mile to the gallon...previous owner was telling him 1.2...so Mark said for conversation sake he was going to call it one...LOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

There's a big difference with his 31 and that 36. Just like theres a huge difference with a 31 and my 36. A lot more boat under ya. I'd be happy to fish in any of them. That's not a bad burn for 3 motors. Just gotta put some fish on the deck of that sled now! You don't have any trouble putting fish in your box either! You could catch them in a glastron CaptC lol


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> There's a big difference with his 31 and that 36. Just like theres a huge difference with a 31 and my 36. A lot more boat under ya. I'd be happy to fish in any of them. That's not a bad burn for 3 motors. Just gotta put some fish on the deck of that sled now! You don't have any trouble putting fish in your box either! You could catch them in a glastron CaptC lol


 LOL Funny you should mention a Glastron...caught a lot of fish on one of them back in the mid 70's...LOL First boat I ever when offshore in...

Oh I understand...reminds of the old saying...no replacement for displacement!


----------



## robertoquinn00 (Jan 5, 2013)

The yellowfin is amazing. There is one in Charleston that is rigged perfect.and only 450k


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

*Finalist*

Okay I think I am down to 2 or 3.

Final 2 are Yellowfin 42 or Freeman 37, Yellowfin leading because of cabin, depends on Freeman ride. Yellowfin 39 would be next because I know it will fit it my slip. (Testing a 42 YF next week)

Now we need to discuss options.

Quad

Trips

Yada,yada yada


----------

